# How to not look high when on opiates (how to dilate pupils) ???



## spaceyourbass

Does anyone know how to get rid of pinpoint pupils that are a result of doing opiates/opiods?  Maybe someone knows of a tried and true method...or there's some pill (or herb, etc) that isn't made specifically to dilate pupils, but one of its side-effects is dilated pupils.  

And I found the solution - Opcon allergy drops or any allergy eye drops with the same ingredients.


----------



## cutlery69

Taking a fair bit of 5-HTP can make your pupils bigger.
Although I think most people would only associate dilated pupils with drugs.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I think most people wouldn't even notice pupils _unless_ they were horrendously out of size or the person themselves had drug knowledge and were looking for such a thing.  Honestly, aside from when you might be high....when have you _ever_ even considered looking at someone else's pupils and trying to guess how 'normal' their eyes were at the time? 


HOMELESS to BDD.....maybe to DC?


----------



## mmmCHRISx

TheLoveBandit said:


> I think most people wouldn't even notice pupils _unless_ they were horrendously out of size or the person themselves had drug knowledge and were looking for such a thing.  Honestly, aside from when you might be high....when have you _ever_ even considered looking at someone else's pupils and trying to guess how 'normal' their eyes were at the time?
> 
> 
> HOMELESS to BDD.....maybe to DC?



EXACTLY! I do all sorts of drugs, but i never look at my friends pupils, let alone their eye color.

Only thing that attracts attention is red eyes from puffing.


----------



## v4lium

You're too paranoid, act normal, don't think about it, no one will notice.


----------



## headcase666

No one will notice. Just don't nodd out.


----------



## Tomer

Believe me, if all drugs made my eyes pinpoint, I would be a happy camper.  As others have said, pinpoint pupils are nowhere/impossible to notice compared to dilated pupils (obviously).  Don't think about it, no one will have a clue, unless you act completely inebriated.


----------



## psynirvana01

dude its so easy to hide being on opiates... i was on 85 mgs. of oxy last night around my mom and i dont do oxy alot and she had no idea... opiates dont inebriate you like other substances do


----------



## Tsukasa

Rub some scopolamine on your eyes. Though it might also make you vision blurry, and make you look like you've been on shrooms for the past week.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Okay if you can help me out based on the OP, then skip the bull below and help me out.  But I'm gonna explain my situation for the hell of it, and b/c I'm a little drunk and bored.



TheLoveBandit said:


> I think most people wouldn't even notice pupils _unless_ they were horrendously out of size or the person themselves had drug knowledge and were looking for such a thing.  Honestly, aside from when you might be high....*when have you ever even considered looking at someone else's pupils and trying to guess how 'normal' their eyes were at the time?*
> 
> 
> HOMELESS to BDD.....maybe to DC?



It's not something I have "considered," it's just obvious.  When I see someone who has pupils that cover the whole iris, it is obvious that they're on drugs.  I usually think of shrooms, acid, or mdma.  When someone has little dots for pupils, it is obvious to me that they are on opiates of methamphetamine.

Look at this person's eyes





or these










My pupils can look just like these for most of the day because I'm on methadone, a very long-acting opiod.  My pupils are very noticable because my eyes are such a light color.  They are green with a tiny blue ring around the iris that further accentuates my pupils when they are constricted.  People aren't going to have to try to notice; they'll just look at everyone else's eyes when they talk...then when they meet me and make eye contact, I'll look out of the ordinary because my pupils will be so freaking small.  People like to have a short simple conversation with someone they are trying to welcome, and they will usually make eye contact for at least a solid minute total during this intro conversation.  I will be meeting upper and middle-upper class folks who will be sober, attentive, and nice...they will be impressed by me in general but will also be looking for anything out-of-the-ordinary. If I don't do something about this pupil situation, they will notice them.  Furthermore, on methadone my pupils don't really adjust in the darkness (don't get larger like normal eyes).  They stay the same tiny size.

I am not being paranoid.  I'm not going to my family reunion, I'm going to my girlfriend's.  There will be many middle aged people with good eyesight, who have probably done a good many drugs in their day.  They know the tell-tale signs of drug use.  They know that a permanent pupil size, whether big or small, means that the person is on drugs.  The thing is, they don't do drugs now, and they won't want my girlfriend to be with a bad influence (we've been together for over two years, this is more than a fling).

I've shown up to many family events on opiates.  I know how to "act normal" and please the crowd.  I know how to complement the women I meet and talk sports with the men, all the while subtly bragging about my good grades and future career.  But permanently tiny little dot pupils (I may not have made it clear how tiny they can get)...DO NOT WANT!  I mean what are they going to do right, call my mom?  No, but they'll tell my girlfriend's mother, who will actually wear her glasses one day and make a move to examine my eyes in-depth...then she might bitch to my girfriend, which leads to problems I don't need.  Also,  want to be truly accepted by these people, b/c I love the shit out of my girl and gonna marry her when I get out of grad school.

Any HELP is appreciated, thanks!  Maybe this would be better for DC b/c most people come to BDD to ask/answer simple problems about drug use, not something strange like this.

The 5-HTP suggestion is great, I will definitely read into it.  Has anyone else had experience with using 5-HTP to get rid of pinpoint pupils, or can anyone else comment that the stuff dilates pupils?  The good thing is that I have time on my side.  I have a couple months to find and test a remedy for small pupils.


----------



## Tomer

Dude, your post is a little hostile.  You're way too defensive, were just trying to help.

You say you aren't paranoid, but I have never heard anyone obsess about pinpoint pupils.  There can be a number of reasons why someone's pupils are constricted.  If you go to a gathering, and the color of your eye stands out, I would bet my house that no one would even THINK for a split second that you're on a substance.

Honestly, if anyone ever brought you to the side and questioned you if you were on drugs, I would be shocked.


----------



## Zzyzx

I notice dilated pupils much more than small ones

Sometimes when I watch tv show or movies and I see huge pupils I cant help but wonder if they are sober or not


----------



## spaceyourbass

It's not about someone calling me out, that would never happen.  It's about my girlfriends mom saying shit to my girlfriend, and me catching a shit ton of shit b/c she told me not to show up looking fucked up.  I don't think you quite understand the importance of this pupil situation.  This is a four day event in which I will have opiate eyes the entire time unless someone helps me out here.


----------



## Lady Codone

I don't know of anything you can take/do to increase the size of your pupils, but I'm sure there are ways to disguise it, like avoiding direct eye contact, wearing sunglasses (if outdoors), or some kind of hat that kind of casts a shadow directly on your eyes.

Honestly, I'd be more worried if they were dilated than constricted.  I'm sure there are many reasons for tiny pupils, which you could easily google ahead of time to come up with an excuse...but I don't think you'll need one.  It's been my experience that people notice things like slurring speech/stuttering, increased sweating, drowsiness, and shifty eyes before than they do the size of someone's pupils.  In fact, it probably won't even cross their minds.  They're far more likely to be analyzing how you're dressed, your posture, and the way you treat their relative (your girl) than a miniscule detail like your pupil size.  Just focus on being  confident, cordial and outgoing, because I guarantee you those things make more of an impact on your first impression than how your eyes look.

Red, puffy/squinty eyes are a different story...


----------



## Mystery Brew

People usually dont notice pinpoint eyes. Well atleast for me, got glasses even better

If my pupils were the size of the moon its way to obvious


----------



## JerZfirE

I think youll be fine. Especially if your pupils are gonna be pinned for four days. Then they definitely wont suspect youre high 24/7.

I also notice when Im at work and shit dealing with the general public and notice people with small pupils, but I dont suspect theyre flyin kites.


----------



## psynirvana01

dude most people dont even know what opiates do.... they wont think anything of small pupils i mean honestly who pays attention to that sort of shit.. plus didn't you say you were gonna take 15 mgs. if so that isn't shit and ur a pussy for being so worried


----------



## Mitchy=)

Hey mate, I don't think there is anything you can do to dialate your pupils (im lying, you can buy eye drops, but they make your pupils huge, so there is no point....)
If your gf's mum is even saying that, then she really needs a back hand (sorry but fuck man, what a bitch....)
Your pupils become pin points when you go out in the sun, YES, sunlight will make them smaller, ever looked at them in the sun? it would look like you just had some H
SO even if you werent high, they would still be relativly small..... 
Hope this helps =]


----------



## DubCity23

What color are your eyes? If you have really blue eyes constricted pupils can really really stand out. My one friend looks like the devil when we bang h and smoke buds . Brown eyes you can't really tell.


----------



## claire22

Trust me - people don't notice small pupils.

Some don't notice dilated pupils either - eg. my parents.
I used to rock up home flying, eyes popping out of my head and they wouldn't say a thing.


----------



## chrisinabox

spaceyourbass said:


> Okay if you can help me out based on the OP, then skip the bull below and help me out.  But I'm gonna explain my situation for the hell of it, and b/c I'm a little drunk and bored.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not something I have "considered," it's just obvious.  When I see someone who has pupils that cover the whole iris, it is obvious that they're on drugs.  I usually think of shrooms, acid, or mdma.  *When someone has little dots for pupils, it is obvious to me that they are on opiates of methamphetamine.*
> Look at this person's eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pupils can look just like these for most of the day because I'm on methadone, a very long-acting opiod.  My pupils are very noticable because my eyes are such a light color.  They are green with a tiny blue ring around the iris that further accentuates my pupils when they are constricted.  People aren't going to have to try to notice; they'll just look at everyone else's eyes when they talk...then when they meet me and make eye contact, I'll look out of the ordinary because my pupils will be so freaking small.  People like to have a short simple conversation with someone they are trying to welcome, and they will usually make eye contact for at least a solid minute total during this intro conversation.  I will be meeting upper and middle-upper class folks who will be sober, attentive, and nice...they will be impressed by me in general but will also be looking for anything out-of-the-ordinary. If I don't do something about this pupil situation, they will notice them.  Furthermore, on methadone my pupils don't really adjust in the darkness (don't get larger like normal eyes).  They stay the same tiny size.
> 
> I am not being paranoid.  I'm not going to my family reunion, I'm going to my girlfriend's.  There will be many middle aged people with good eyesight, who have probably done a good many drugs in their day.  They know the tell-tale signs of drug use.  They know that a permanent pupil size, whether big or small, means that the person is on drugs.  The thing is, they don't do drugs now, and they won't want my girlfriend to be with a bad influence (we've been together for over two years, this is more than a fling).
> 
> I've shown up to many family events on opiates.  I know how to "act normal" and please the crowd.  I know how to complement the women I meet and talk sports with the men, all the while subtly bragging about my good grades and future career.  But permanently tiny little dot pupils (I may not have made it clear how tiny they can get)...DO NOT WANT!  I mean what are they going to do right, call my mom?  No, but they'll tell my girlfriend's mother, who will actually wear her glasses one day and make a move to examine my eyes in-depth...then she might bitch to my girfriend, which leads to problems I don't need.  Also,  want to be truly accepted by these people, b/c I love the shit out of my girl and gonna marry her when I get out of grad school.
> 
> Any HELP is appreciated, thanks!  Maybe this would be better for DC b/c most people come to BDD to ask/answer simple problems about drug use, not something strange like this.
> 
> The 5-HTP suggestion is great, I will definitely read into it.  Has anyone else had experience with using 5-HTP to get rid of pinpoint pupils, or can anyone else comment that the stuff dilates pupils?  The good thing is that I have time on my side.  I have a couple months to find and test a remedy for small pupils.





methamphetamine does not constrict the pupils, it makes them huge, just like MDMA and LSD, etc...it dilates them majorly. the first time i did meth, my pupils were bigger than they have ever been, and i have blue eyes so they stood out very much.


----------



## phr

^
IME, people will notice your pupils more so if they use(or have used) or if you have light colored eyes.


One of the first things I notice when looking at someone's eyes is their pupil size, but I also scan for good veins and track marks, so I'm not the average observer. 


As for the original question, you can't enlarge your pupils without rx drugs. Well, I guess you could try illicit drugs like coke. Just don't do anything stupid, like belladonna.


----------



## Tiesto

Most people don't notice.  Believe me I used to worry about this a bunch, but after 4 years of using and never once being suspected of being on drugs due to constricted pupils, I've concluded that constricted pupils aren't noticed (with respect to the people that **I** hang out with/talk to/family members).  Can't say its true for everyone's experience tho.

And when I'm on them, I'd always look in the mirror and says "damn you can totally tell."  I have light brown eyes, and on opiates when my pupils constrict the colour of my eyes turns more green (even more so in the sun).  But even so, when people have noticed my eyes like that they say "you have amazing eyes," and not "you're high on dope." lol

The only ways I get suspected of being on opiates is when I take too much, e.g. pale as fuck, sweating, running to bathroom constantly to throw up, and of course nodding out at the wrong times.


----------



## Arobskittle

usually after a night of hefty drug using coke and opiates you can achieve a relatively normal pupil size while being high as a fucking kite. i would say do i little line of some blow and get your eyes to even out. Will also make you the star of conversations while not being too overbearing or controlling.


----------



## Sentimental

My first time doing MDMA, my eyes made me look like a fucking cartoon.  But when I look in the mirror when I'm on opiates, I kinda have to pay attention to the size, it's not something that is given away.


----------



## rollingrainbow

they have contacts where your eyes could look normal


----------



## mmmCHRISx

some guy on erowid made a herbal eye drop mixture for when he shot his dillys, so his wife wouldnt notice.


----------



## Tomer

Update?


----------



## zerog33k

I was going to suggest looking into contacts. 

I would like to get contacts for when my eyes DILATE. They make all kinds of crazy  contacts so it shouldn't be hard to find a pair that make you look "Normal".


----------



## zekethemusicman

one of my best friends always has huge pupils, unless hes on opiates.  When hes on opiates noone says shit, but when hes sober, everyone asks if hes fucked up.  You have nothing to worry about dude.  She wont know, and if she does, i mean shit...your on presribed medication.  WTF is wrong with that? 

I understand the paranoia thing.  My x's dad was a on the drug tast force.  And both of us being addicted to opiates youd think hed know...but it never happend.  
Also, if the reunion is outside...then your eyes are small from the light.  Light makes your pupils small...it happens to everyone...not just opiate users.  Just so long as youre not in a dark room, youll be fine.


----------



## The Wall of Sleep

dude just calm down youre paranoid, or have no self esteem and are doubting that you can impress these people


----------



## The Wall of Sleep

mmmchris i saw that on erowid! that was awsome lol


----------



## The Wall of Sleep

gotta love erowid, aside from bluelight, erowid is extremely useful


----------



## spaceyourbass

mmmCHRISx said:


> some guy on erowid made a herbal eye drop mixture for when he shot his dillys, so his wife wouldnt notice.



I couldn't find the page...Is there any chance it's still on erowid?




I wrote those long posts so you all wouldn't tell me not to be paranoid.  I'm seriously trying to find a way to get rid of pinpoint pupils, ya know?  Wouldn't that be sweet?


----------



## DipsetOxy87

spaceyourbass.....when si this event..and i forgot who said..but "obtain" half a gram of coke if you can...this way you can grab a quick line in the bathroom over 4days time....to make your eyes even out..


----------



## don85

lol, it seems like hes trying to quit the drug scene from the fact that hes on meth maintenance. How can you tell someone worried about meeting responsible adults in a family environment to do lines of coke in the bathroom so that his eyes will dilate? Am I the only one who sees this advice as histerical? lol... 
Like others have said, I really dont think that small pupils are easy to spot but if you really think it will make a difference then why not just try contacts for the few days as others have mentioned


----------



## Jabberwocky

rollingrainbow said:


> they have contacts where your eyes could look normal



the last thing on a drug user's mind are contact lesnse, trust me i know  theyre too expensive and an ongoing expense which could be put towards scoring


----------



## spaceyourbass

I've had no problems with money since I've on methadone maintenance.  Contacts aren't a good option because everyone will be wondering why I covered up my green eyes.  Thanks for the suggestion though, maybe that will help somone else.


----------



## don85

spaceyourbass said:


> I've had no problems with money since I've on methadone maintenance.  Contacts aren't a good option because everyone will be wondering why I covered up my green eyes.  Thanks for the suggestion though, maybe that will help somone else.



NP and just so you know there are cheap disposable contacts that you can use for a few days. They come in all colors including green and there are types that you can get just to make you pupils look bigger or normal. I know because my gf gets those circle lenses which make her pupils look big and she gets em in all different colors. It seems like the best option to me but good look!


----------



## Smurfeh

There used to be eye drops for this back in the Victorian era because dilated pupils were considered beautiful.  They were made of extract from the belladonna plant.

Other than that I don't think there's much you can do.  Maybe some type of steroidal drop for allergies?


----------



## hexxx

Caffeine and (pseudo)ephedrine all cause dilated pupils. 

The Egyptians also used to use scopolamine containing plants (like belladonna and datura) but I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## amblerg

you're paranoid as a motha sucka!
dude you will be fine!!!
like everyone said dialeted pupils attract attention

people wont be like "I saw that steve kid, he seems allright. But I noticed his pupils were small in a really dark room. did you notice that? yeah you know eyes dialate in darkness and constrict in light, right? yeah keep an eye out for that fucker. make sure to be watching his eyes like a fucking hawk to make sure the constrict in light!"
haha


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Small pupils are not really a major issue, people only really relate saucer pupils to drug use, i've been pulled by the cops a few times whilst on the gear - not clever I know - with pupils like pinpricks, they were non the wiser and let me be on my way.


----------



## TS799

Spaceyourbass - first of all is that a Phil Lesh reference : P

Now to all who say that needle-drop, aka pin-point pupils are not noticeable... I can always point out a junky, one knows the other.  By the same token, my girlfriend who is dead set on me being clean _always_ knows when I have some in my system, even if it is simple buprenorphine.

Now to the point of my post - I am very much in the same boat you are, my friend.  On Saturday I am driving down to FL to meet my girlfriend's parents for the first time, as well as her friends.  I have just graduated undergrad and all in all this is an extremely important trip to me.   Recently their old family friend and doctor has developed an opiate addiction of his own, quite a monkey I hear, so they are well aware of what glassed over eyes with pupils the width of a 25 1/2 gauge needle mean.  

My girlfriend is willing to let me take suboxone, but she wants me to find a way to dilate my pupils so I don't look like a zombie (these days it doesn't matter how little I do).  

Now, I am Russian by birth and know of these little pills that have the Belladonna extract in them - a lot of Russian junkies use those to keep their pupils normal.  However, I don't want to dig through my mother's medicine cabinet - Lord knows she's seen me doing just that too many times.  I will try the 5-HTP (gf wants me to show her what my pupils look like before we go down to FL), and report back.  By the same token I will try pseudoephedrine and report back.  Maybe even some ephedra? (Stacker...?)   

To everyone telling Mr. Spaceyourbass to "chill out" - I understand completely where you are coming from, a cool demeanor is a junkie's best weapon, however this thread is intended to help those who are interested in the subject to find a cure.  And I don't have to explain y'all how important the cure is!  

On that note, I will report my findings, and as always am looking for more input.  If others are interested in the subject and have some knowledge to share, I will be eternally grateful.

Regards,

TS


----------



## spaceyourbass

TS799 said:


> Spaceyourbass - first of all is that a Phil Lesh reference : P
> 
> Now to all who say that needle-drop, aka pin-point pupils are not noticeable... I can always point out a junky, one knows the other.  By the same token, my girlfriend who is dead set on me being clean _always_ knows when I have some in my system, even if it is simple buprenorphine.
> 
> Now to the point of my post - I am very much in the same boat you are, my friend.  On Saturday I am driving down to FL to meet my girlfriend's parents for the first time, as well as her friends.  I have just graduated undergrad and all in all this is an extremely important trip to me.   Recently their old family friend and doctor has developed an opiate addiction of his own, quite a monkey I hear, so they are well aware of what glassed over eyes with pupils the width of a 25 1/2 gauge needle mean.
> 
> My girlfriend is willing to let me take suboxone, but she wants me to find a way to dilate my pupils so I don't look like a zombie (these days it doesn't matter how little I do).
> 
> Now, I am Russian by birth and know of these little pills that have the Belladonna extract in them - a lot of Russian junkies use those to keep their pupils normal.  However, I don't want to dig through my mother's medicine cabinet - Lord knows she's seen me doing just that too many times.  I will try the 5-HTP (gf wants me to show her what my pupils look like before we go down to FL), and report back.  By the same token I will try pseudoephedrine and report back.  Maybe even some ephedra? (Stacker...?)
> 
> To everyone telling Mr. Spaceyourbass to "chill out" - I understand completely where you are coming from, a cool demeanor is a junkie's best weapon, however this thread is intended to help those who are interested in the subject to find a cure.  And I don't have to explain y'all how important the cure is!
> 
> On that note, I will report my findings, and as always am looking for more input.  If others are interested in the subject and have some knowledge to share, I will be eternally grateful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TS




Sorry to ressurect my own thread if it was dead but...

Dude THANK YOU.  It's like no one else gets it besides you and a few other nice people.

I now feel that I at least have some options to explore before the trip.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

get contacts with LSD sized pupils or use a black Sharpy on some contacts.
speedballs might also work


----------



## Porkyprimecut

get contacts with LSD sized pupils or use a black Sharpy on some contacts.
speedballs might also work


----------



## thugpassion

headcase666 said:


> No one will notice. Just don't nodd out.




That, and smoke some crack to counter the effect or just wear some dark glasses.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

rddante said:


> yeh they dont really make contacts that have "normal" pupils, because they would have to make the hole really small and if it doesnt match up exactly with your pupil youre gonna have fucked up vision... especially if you have astigmatism.  i find people dont really notice mine but hey, thats just me.  i think it's fairly noticeable, esp. in intimate situations or if you have lightly colored eyes



sarcasm


----------



## Johnny blue

IME the only people that know would be people like us anyway. I can pick someone out of a crowd sure but I'm shady and shady people like you and me can spot stuff the everyday square can't. 

Just the other day a friend was withdrawing. I went with her to my dude to cop. I spent the next 2 hours telling her to chill because I stupidly told her she had dope fiend eyes. She did have huge pupils from withdrawal but normal people wouldn't know that.

Anyways dude fuck them. If you can't show up on methadone especially for maintenance without worry of losing your chick then bounce that bitch to the curb. The only person you need to impress should be her. I seriously doubt her mom saying you could be a druggie is gonna have any effect on how she feels for ya.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

I once had a coworker mention something about junkies always scratching their noses or other areas and I got a little paranoid that he knew I was using,but I didnt react,just in my head. He wasnt talking directly to me,but I was in the group,so who knows.  Yeah,Ii think if your using you can tell by eyes and other little tell tale things,but most people probably wouldnt know unless they have been informed as to what to look for,so ya never know. Goes for much stuff in life.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Johnny blue said:


> Anyways dude fuck them. If you can't show up on methadone especially for maintenance without worry of losing your chick then bounce that bitch to the curb. *The only person you need to impress should be her*. I seriously doubt her mom saying you could be a druggie is gonna have any effect on how she feels for ya.



Wrong.  I am meeting many new people from her large family for the first time.  I've been with her for 3 years and she doesn't care about my use (esp. since I got on maintenance, I've been ballin money-wise).  We know that a lot of her fams did coke and opiates in college, but now are straight-edge types with a lot of kids.  Since a lot of people are going to be there, and I'm the only one who will have pinpoint pupils the whole time, I will stand out.  I'm not really worried if no one on BL believes that, but its kinda frustrating.  You can either take my word or not.  Her mom really loves me too...I just don't want my girl or her mom to catch any shit because someone says I look fucked up (which I will)...I would feel horrible. 

And the reason anyone would care about me being on drugs in the first place is I'll be playing/hangout out with all the kids. I know some of them already and they really wanted me to come to this thing. I'll end up babysitting some while the adults drink or go out, and I don't want to have pinpoint pupils b/c my eyes *will* be checked out first. I'm just trying to get people to throw up some ideas about & experiences with curing pinpoint pupils. If I had a digital camera I'd show y'all a picture of my eyes now, over 12 hours since I dosed, and you'd be like damn where'd your pupils go?


----------



## realfuzzhead

i remember resding about something that people used to drink back 200 years ago in euope( the woemn at least) that dialated pupils because they thought it was attractive back then..

i forgot what it was.. so im not much of a help but i know something is out there that will do this


----------



## 10C

Dont know if this will help but maybe do some Alprazolam (Xanax). Take only about 1mg or .50. I know when I take about 2mg of Xanax my eyes are dilated the next day. So maybe it should work and even the pupils out.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

To everyone saying that people do not notice tiny pupils caused by opiates you couldnt be more wrong. Almost all my friends are straight edge do not touch any drugs except drink, So I have to hide my usuage from them and thats one of the toughest things are my eyes.

Trust me when your pupils are the size of pins people can just tell that theres something wrong with you, It just does not look natural


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Visine or clear eyes will get rid of the red and glossiness in your eyes that heroin causes.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

yeah, I'm going to agree with noddy and space.  my girl notices my pupils first thing every time.  I've got real blue eyes like space and tiny pupils just stand out beyond belief.  all you brown eyed junkies out there got it lucky, its much harder to notice your eyes when they're dark colored anyway.  

as far as the question, sorry dude, I dunno how to help, but if you find a way man LET ME KNOW!  lol I'd love to hear it.  and whoever said try some xanax I doubt that'll help except to make him ACT fucked up to go along with LOOKING that way.  I mean come on man, xanax?

MAYBE some coke, but honestly I dunno how much that'll help you dude.


----------



## paranoid android

Tsukasa said:


> Rub some scopolamine on your eyes. Though it might also make you vision blurry, and make you look like you've been on shrooms for the past week.



Haha i was just thinking about that. My friend was putting on a scopolamine motion sickness patch and he touched the inner side of the patch and managed to rub some in one of his eyes. Well it looked really fucking weird when just one of his pupils where dilated. Ive worn the patch lotsa times and it made my eyes dilated and really blurry. I couldnt read or hardly focus on the TV the whole damn 3 days i had it on.

 But unless a person really knows what to look for they won't notice that your pupils are pinned.



> i remember resding about something that people used to drink back 200 years ago in euope( the woemn at least) that dialated pupils because they thought it was attractive back then..
> 
> i forgot what it was.. so im not much of a help but i know something is out there that will do this



Your probably thinking of belladona which contains scopolamine and atropine. It's much the same as datura only abit more toxic i think. The last thing you would want to do is drink anything containg belladona. Both scopolamine and especially atropine can be quite useful and lifesaving drugs but a overdose of either can be deadly.


----------



## spaceyourbass

I've been looing online for some contacts that don't change eye color but make the pupil a normal size.  Colored contacts (not my style anyways) usually give you small pupils.  If you have ever been interested in them, you could get some to cover up your opiate pupils.  The color contact pupils are probly still a little bigger than pinpoint pupils.

I would really like to find some "theatrical contacts"  that just make your pupils look plain old normal or even larger than average would be ok.  There doesn't seem to be much of a market for them, though...the search continues.


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

find a dose in between giant owl eyes and pin pricks. try 50% normal dose.


----------



## Jim Snot

*pinpoint eyes*

I hear you, spaceyourbass. If there was a way to hide that junkie eye syndrome, I would love to find it. It's the most obvious thing. My wife can tell in about 2 seconds when I'm high. I don't even have to say a word. If it's true that the people in your gfs family have a history of using, you may be right that they will notice. For the most part, 'normal' people don't know or notice if your pupils are tiny. But any one who's been into drugs at all (at least opiates) will pick up on the signs. HOw high is your methadone dose? You may want to consider cutting it in half so you're not totally sick but in semi-withdrawals which will certainly open up your pupils. Or maybe just skip a day. Do you get take home bottles?


----------



## boxcut3

I used to do this too.  Just a little bump of coke would widen them up a bit and unfortunately for me my friends knew what pinpoint pupils meant so I would just avoid eye contact.  For some reason my eyes would look really cloudy as well as having extreme pinpoints.  My friend called them my druggy eyes.  Once excuse I developed was I would say that I hadn't taken my Suboxone yet and so my friends thought that made my eyes look drugged (strange logic, I know).  I also blamed nodding out on taking Suboxone, which is hilarious and it was so obvious that I wasn't taking it.  I thought I had everyone fooled.  I was ridiculous and they were in denial.  



Arobskittle said:


> usually after a night of hefty drug using coke and opiates you can achieve a relatively normal pupil size while being high as a fucking kite. i would say do i little line of some blow and get your eyes to even out. Will also make you the star of conversations while not being too overbearing or controlling.


----------



## fluxy

my family all know what pinpoint pupils mean, they always notice.  i think its the first thing they notice about me,  and the first thing i look at in the morning.

I KNOW HOW TO MAKE YOUR PUPILS BIGGER.  it may not be safe, but ive done it many many times.

Take one Leaf of brugmunsia or datura.  now take about 6cm2 of the leaf and pulverise it and boil it into solution of about 3ml of water. filter well.  take a 3 ml barrel or similar and draw up the solution (just a bit)  and drop a drop or 2 into each eye.  It will take some 40 mins to work, but the right amount will keep your eyes dilated for about 2 days.  of course if you use too much your eyes will be extra light sensitive and huge, and this is not fun.  Alternatively,  Ingest about 2 decent leaves of Datura or brugmunsia.  You need enough so that you just feel the datura effects in your throat but no where near a trip dose. 

note well alkaloid concentrations vary wildly throughout the day in datura and brugmunsia, so theres no easy way to tell the right dose.  

but,  in my experience,  this is the only way to do it.  Optometrists also have pupil dilating eyedrops.  Ive tried to get them prescribed from a doctor, as chemists do have them,  but no matter what i said he wouldnt do it.

hope that helps!


----------



## spaceyourbass

Jim Snot said:


> HOw high is your methadone dose? You may want to consider cutting it in half so you're not totally sick but in semi-withdrawals which will certainly open up your pupils. Or maybe just skip a day. Do you get take home bottles?



It's only 25 mgs and the moment.  My eyes are just so sensitive to opiates...I could take a measly 10 mgs and get freain pinpoints.  I should have weeend take homes by the time the event comes around.  It luckily got postponed to a little later date.  I was happy about that, because otherwise I would have had to get a personal stash and deal with the clinic bitching me out when I returned.



fluxy said:


> my family all know what pinpoint pupils mean, they always notice.  i think its the first thing they notice about me,  and the first thing i look at in the morning.
> 
> I KNOW HOW TO MAKE YOUR PUPILS BIGGER.  it may not be safe, but ive done it many many times.
> 
> Take one Leaf of brugmunsia or datura.  now take about 6cm2 of the leaf and pulverise it and boil it into solution of about 3ml of water. filter well.  take a 3 ml barrel or similar and draw up the solution (just a bit)  and drop a drop or 2 into each eye.  It will take some 40 mins to work, but the right amount will keep your eyes dilated for about 2 days.  of course if you use too much your eyes will be extra light sensitive and huge, and this is not fun.  Alternatively,  Ingest about 2 decent leaves of Datura or brugmunsia.  You need enough so that you just feel the datura effects in your throat but no where near a trip dose.
> 
> note well alkaloid concentrations vary wildly throughout the day in datura and brugmunsia, so theres no easy way to tell the right dose.
> 
> but,  in my experience,  this is the only way to do it.  Optometrists also have pupil dilating eyedrops.  Ive tried to get them prescribed from a doctor, as chemists do have them,  but no matter what i said he wouldnt do it.
> 
> hope that helps!




Hey thanks man that's great.  See guys (particularly the ones who said I was paranoid), this is what I'm talking about!  We can put our heads together to find a solution to our pinpoint pupil problem.  Thanks to everyone who understands that its important to not look fucked up sometimes, especially when trying to impress your girlfriend's enormous, knowledgable-about-drugs family haha.

Oh, and I found out that Benadryl can *slightly* enlarge pupils.  I took some diphenhydramine today, and my pupils are still pretty  small but not pinpoint.


----------



## Tomer

Dude, not to be insensitive, but when the fuck is this event of yours?

You are treating this like you are meeting World Leaders at a UN conference.  Just because a few people agreed with your paranoia, doesn't make them any more right than the majority who claim you are overreacting.

If you are clean cut, well shaved, dress well, why would anyone in their right mind suspect you are on drugs?  I am really stumped...have her family members caught you in the past?  If not, you really just need to relax and go with the flow.


----------



## theseeker

^^+1- what Tomer said. I think your biggest problem would be your paranoia about the event. That will affect how you act and people will likely get more sketched out about weird behavior than your pupils. Also, if you take benedryl- won't you kind of nod out? In that case the "cure" is worse than the "disease".

Who are these people that are going to scrutinize you so carefully? I go meet my boss on opiates all the time (one on one for like an hour) and I've never had a problem. No one at work has ever said a thing to me and I have green eyes so you'd think it would be easy to spot. One reason no one says anything is because I'm relaxed and act normal. If you act ok nobody will know the difference. Tomer gave you the real deal- follow his advice.


----------



## Pengwin

i dont even worry about pupils, it's the open eyes i gotta worry about. 
i went to see a girl at work today and i was a little tore up. She kept saying "open your eyes, open your eyes!" i was to fucked to understand i thought my eyes were functioning properly i was seeing shit. but apparently i had that im real hard on the nod look going on. to all her coworkers it looked like i was standingthere talking with my eyes closed. bad idea

also didnt help i was yelling shit at one bitch who thinks just cause she went to highschool with me she knows allllllllllllllllllll about me


----------



## spaceyourbass

Jim Snot said:


> I hear you, spaceyourbass. If there was a way to hide that junkie eye syndrome, I would love to find it. It's the most obvious thing. My wife can tell in about 2 seconds when I'm high. I don't even have to say a word. If it's true that the people in your gfs family have a history of using, you may be right that they will notice. For the most part, 'normal' people don't know or notice if your pupils are tiny. But any one who's been into drugs at all (at least opiates) will pick up on the signs. How high is your methadone dose? You may want to consider cutting it in half so you're not totally sick but in semi-withdrawals which will certainly open up your pupils. Or maybe just skip a day. Do you get take home bottles?





+1 I hear ya, man.  Up to 30mgs now.  I should have weekend take-homes for the reunion, so I'll probably do a half-dose as some have reccommended, as well as take *Benadryl*.  If I take around 300 mgs of diphen, my eyes don't get pinpoint.  I have a high tolerance to Benadryl though, and some might be more likely to nod at that dose (not good when if there was a theme song to your day, it'd be _2Pac - All Eyez on Me_).

I've been experimenting around everyday now.  *Caffien*e works pretty good to increase pupil size.  That one is kind of a 'duuh, why didn't I than of that'...but I found another good one, too - *Alka Seltzer*.  Not only is Alka Seltzer (sodium bicarbonate specifically) _supposed_ to potentiate methadone, it also is a charm for getting rid of pinpoint pupils.


So once again to the people who're telling me I'm paranoid...so what if I am...I have turned this thread into something that aims to help many opiate users.  It's not just a selfish thing.


----------



## Rorschach

spaceyourbass said:


> Alka Seltzer is a charm for getting rid of pinpoint pupils.



Interesting.  You or anyone explain how this works?


----------



## thugpassion

People that dont know whats up will think why are you so sleepy, or why are you unstable on your feet, or even drunk. In some cases they might think your on drugs but have no idea witch...... depends on the person.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Rorschach said:


> Interesting.  You or anyone explain how this works?



I'm not sure at all.  I was actually wondering if anyone else would try taking Alka-Seltzer with methadone or another opiate/opiod and report the results.


----------



## Rorschach

spaceyourbass said:


> I'm not sure at all.  I was actually wondering if anyone else would try taking Alka-Seltzer with methadone or another opiate/opiod and report the results.



Given chance, will investigate further.


----------



## okterrific

Pinned eyes are a dead giveaway.But since i have light green eyes and the  summer is coming up i have and will be using the excuse of the sunlight does that to my eyes and i have gotten away with it so far. only a select few that are drug users or have been users in the past catch me on it and relize that im high and using drugs.


----------



## ZexCo

For this situation I doubt it will help, but.. I've learned how to dilate my pupils by flexing my stomach muscles, in a way. I was on oxycontin one day and my pupils were pinpoint, and I showed the trick to some of my friends and they thought it was pretty cool.

http://www.wikihow.com/Dilate-or-Shrink-Your-Pupils-on-Command
I used this.


----------



## Pablosan

I just go busted for tiny pupils but then I think they had an idea about it anyway but I did get called out on it.


----------



## Tuskface

Jim Snot said:


> For the most part, 'normal' people don't know or notice if your pupils are tiny. But any one who's been into drugs at all (at least opiates) will pick up on the signs.




This is pretty much what it comes down to. All of the friends/significant others that pick up on "you" being pinned is because they deal with you on a very deep level. they know what your eyes look like when your not using, they know what they look like when your high, and, most importantly, they know that you use.

Somebody who has used opiates for an extended period certainly learns to pick up the signs even if they are being exhibited by a complete stranger. BUT if your girl's family was only into, coke, say in their day, i don't think you've much to worry about. Small pupils do not look nearly as out of place as the saucers that people on hallucinogens sport. It seems that common culture consciousness has really only picked up on the latter. Most lay people are simply not aware that opiates (or any drug) constricts your pupils like that.


----------



## raver2008

My pupils are always pinned right out everyday from oxys, noone ever notices or asks me about them like they would if I had large pupils,then everyones asking why. The only ppl i think that really notice small pupils and would assume its from opiates, is other ppl who use opiates


----------



## harley89

take some speed lol


----------



## Extasee

i seem to be the only one to notice my pinpoint pupils;
but dialated pupil are too obvious lol


----------



## Korn3x

*Fake Contacts (non prescription) to help hide opiate use??*

Does anyone know if there are any good non-prescription contacts that help hide pupil constriction? i have blue eyes, and pupil constriction is a dead giveaway for me. i dont care if i'm around other people and have constricted pupils, but if i'm around my parents this can be a big problem.

i'm looking for something that's relatively not too expensive and realistic looking. i did a search on the web and found that some people use fake contacts to hide dilated pupils.

hiding constricted pupils seems like it would be easier tho.

any thoughts on the matter or suggestions? i'm not around my parents during the school year, but when i go home for breaks and whatnot, i'd like to have some contacts that i could put on for a few hours if i needed to.

p.s. if this is in the wrong forum, then mods plz move my thread accordingly.


----------



## woamotive

I don't know about any specifically- they certainly exist as you can buy pretty much ANY type of contact. I'd imagine you'd need to get black contacts as colored contacts have the hue where the iris would be. A black iris would add on to the appearance of a larger pupil. 

I always take OUT my contacts when my pupils get crazy small. I wear glasses in hopes that it's not as easily noticed.


----------



## Tommyboy

Yea, I am not sure if contacts are the way to go.  I have asked people "what they were on" when looking at their eyes, and it turned out they just had contacts in.  And I have now known them for a while, and know they don't use.  Contacts give that glassy eyed look that most get while doped up, but ofcoarse don't explain the pupil contriction.

I would maybe do the opposite, and when asked why your eyes look like that, say IDK, I guess it's my new contacts (when in reality you don't have contacts in).

Just a thought.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Korn3x

^^

ya that'll go really well with my parents lol. 

"what's that dad? u didnt know i wear contacts now?" lol.


----------



## phr

I have blue eyes as well and it's always been an issue. Even if they don't know what they're looking for, the first thing I usually hear is "Wow, what's with your eyes?"

I never bothered though. Like someone said above, contacts are sometimes noticeable and have their own effects that may denote intoxication. And unfortunately there's nothing you could safely take to dilate your pupils.

Just work around it. Take opiates only when you're around other users or people that don't mind the use, when you're alone or don't have to make any eye contact, when it's really sunny out and pupils are normally small, or when you could get away with wearing sunglasses.


----------



## candyflesh

Try Solitica contacts or freshlook opaques, they make your pupils look blurry, works for me!


----------



## fatstep

Ive bought contacts at flea markets that make your pupils look bigger or smaller or change the color etc, theyre usually like 5 bucks a pair, theyre not great quality like hydraclear or some shit but they work good to use in situation like this.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

here's an idea - don't use opiates or anything that causes your pupils to pin that day. if you care that much about how big of an impression on your girls family you'll make, you should skip your dose and take some suboxone or something that day. otherwise, just dont sweat it. i doubt even if they did "dabble" in yay-0 or some opiates in college or whatever, i doubt they'll be examining the dilation of your pupils extremely moreso than how you act towards them and their daughter/family. dress the part, go tanning if you're pale, comb your hair, shave, and act straight n ull b fine bro.


----------



## kunmo

Dont do opiates


----------



## kunmo

... hahahhahah   or get clear eyes and some shit your eye Doc uses to dilate your pupils/


----------



## swilow

Eyedrops with phenylephrine (alpha adrenic agonist) will make your pupils fucking huge. I was on a large dose of antihistamines two nights ago (had been opiated all day/week/month/fuck) so my pupils were already rather large- but after a few drops of this shit, I no longer had an iris. I think it was on the bathroom floor somewhere.


----------



## hellkitten

I've noticed that people don't notice pinned pupils as much as they notice dilated ones... parents, school, general public...

For example, I've run into my mother on mdma and she always knows and usually mentions something of my eyes. I've been around her more than a handful of times on opiates (OC, codeine) with not a clue. She just thinks I'm tired or doesn't even say a thing. As far as knowledge goes, she isn't naive, my dad paved the way for me regarding drug use. Considering behaviour and such I guess it's somewhat a far off comparison, but speaking strictly of appearance... 

I think that smalled pupils just aren't as noticeable as saucers


----------



## Korn3x

^^

it depends on your eyes. just the other night i was at a party messed up on oxy and people kept commenting on how i looked really fucked up and commented on how my pupils were virtually nonexistent. the people who didnt know why they were small thought something was wrong with me.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

haha yeah thats happened to me before back in highschool when i used to do some OC b4 a party, people would b like , dude ur fucked ^ arent you? either that or they thought i was like sick or something...but back then the opiate did its job seeing as i had a tolerance of a "normal" person...those were the days


----------



## Pegasus

I just want to add that I occasionally get really bad "puffy" bags under my eyes after an opiate binge, and it is obvious as hell that I was on something.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

pinpoint pupils are nothing to worry about. you're being paranoid, most people don't scan the pupils of people they meet. and if yours are small they're *far* more likely to assume it's just natural for you

take less drugs = be less paranoid


----------



## Herbal~Jah

u can get on suboxone, that way you avoid withdrawals and your pupils will be normal sized, hell they may even get big...


----------



## rdurden

I found this thread while searching for an answer to the same question.

I just had to reply.  An awful lot of you guys are kind of douchebags.  All of you people who replied calling the original poster "paranoid", etc, should not have responded at all, if you had nothing productive to add to the conversation.

The fact is, the original poster is *not* being paranoid, and is completely correct in what he is saying.  It's a very good question, and it would have been nice if someone had actually tried to answer it rather than hurling insults at the OP.

I've done pretty much every chemical on the planet (as is probably the case with many here), and even though I can act astonishingly normal and social while on heavy opiates, my pupils become extremely constricted.  It looks straight up *WEIRD*.  Definitely on par, in terms of abnormality, with having owl eyes from doing molly.  Frankly, appearance-wise, I can fool people more easily on pot/molly/whatever else than I can on heroin/opana/oxys/etc.  It's not paranoia; as soon as my girlfriend or any friend who's ever done a drug sees me on these drugs, they know... instantly.  Furthermore, police and other individuals are routinely trained to look for constricted pupils at car stops and other times, especially in areas with relatively high opiate use.

So, stop calling the OP names.  There's definitely a legitimate need for something that can counteract the pupil constriction. 

I wish I had some helpful ideas in that regard, but I don't have much.  I have found that hitting the eyeballs with around double the normal dose of antihistamine eye drops (e.g., Visine Antihistimine, or other brands/models targeted towards allergies rather than merely redness), helps a little bit.  Slightly more helpful is hitting a decent dose of caffeine; not too much, though, or you'll ruin your high by reintroducing anxiety/etc.  Lastly, and this one isn't a convenient option at all, but MDMA and other heavy stimulants will definitely dilate the pupils, but then you're kind of defeating the point in terms of the high.  

It would be nice to find an option that will dilate the pupil slightly, but not have any systemic effect.  I know such things are available to physicians, but I've not heard of anything OTC.


----------



## PendulumAM

this reminds me, no one has ever asked me about my pinned pupils during my year and a half long opiate use, but people thought I was on something when I was withdrawing because my pupils got huge. no one notices pinned pupils except for other opiate users, and even then sometimes you cant tell if its just from light (and its harder to notice pupils in the dark...). I've noticed that opiate users will have a combo of pinned pupils and sunken looking eyes with dark circles.


----------



## rdurden

PendulumAM said:


> this reminds me, no one has ever asked me about my pinned pupils during my year and a half long opiate use, but people thought I was on something when I was withdrawing because my pupils got huge. no one notices pinned pupils except for other opiate users, and even then sometimes you cant tell if its just from light (and its harder to notice pupils in the dark...). I've noticed that opiate users will have a combo of pinned pupils and sunken looking eyes with dark circles.



Yes, pupils do dilate during withdrawals.

But to say no one notices pinned pupils is pretty daft.  Did you even read the previous post?  I won't deny that you've gotten lucky (or have oblivious friends), but people definitely do notice pinpoint pupils.  

And you hit the nail on the head...  With heavy opiates, ones eye sockets become extremely dark, the eyelids get red and puffy, and combined with the pinpoint pupils, one just overall looks like a total junkie.  That's the whole point here...  There's a REASON junkies on the street look like they do... There's a reason you could spot them even if they were dressed in nice clothes and acting normal...  It's the eyes, the face, the expression.  

So, in short, why the hell are people still responding to this thread to argue about whether constricted pupils are noticeable by their stupid friends?  

The point is that for those of us who are around people with half a brain, the constricted pupils are completely noticeable, and have significant effect.  Thus, we are still in need of good solutions for negating the constricted pupils effect of heavy opiates.


----------



## CrookieMonster

where sunglasses all of the time.. that is what started me on wearing sunglasses inside.. so friends wouldnt notice when i was nodding out..


----------



## TheLostBoys

I wear cool sunglasses with a yellowish tint so they look like prescription eye glasses & everyone thinks they are, LoL.....but I do have a graspy voice which gives it away to those that know about opiates, not many around me tho.........


----------



## phatass

wear sunglasses or stay in a dimly lit room


----------



## xstayfadedx

I wear sunglasses or stay in a dimly lit room like others have said.  Or if anyone ask me about my eyes I say it's allergies... I have gotten away with that before lol, can't believe it.  You could also get contacts but honestly I wouldn't worry too much.  The only time I care is if my pupils are like saucers, usually others won't ask you about them unless you're up close and personal.


----------



## throwupmonster

well this is old as shit but maybe somebody could benefit from a real cure for small pupils. i used to use *Opcon-A* eyedrops cuz they get rid of red weed eyes in a jiffy. and then i started using them every day when i noticed with two applications in about ten minutes they make yer pupils grow. repeat as needed, but twice makes em pretty huge (compared to the norm)


----------



## Orlando_Doom

I have a trick. I combine an opiate with methamphetamine.

My pupils are like perfectly in the middle!

In all seriousness, I take prescription opiates (legally) for years now and my pupils don't really change at all except when I really slam a super-high dose. The only difference normally is that my pupils won't dilate very much in the dark, which is btw. very noticable in terms of vision in the dark.

At the beginning however they were pinpoint. Really almost invisibly small. If cops stop you for whatever reason and see such pupils you will have to answer uncomfortable questions.


----------



## verso

I have _never_ been called out before on my eyes or anything at all like that, and I have been using opiates pretty regularly for almost two years now.

It's noticeable, for sure, but I think that someone _looking_ for pinpoint pupils will find it more noticeable. I mean, maybe I am not one for subtle details, but I rarely ever go about my day walking away from people thinking, "my god, what tiny pupils!"


----------



## spaceyourbass

verso said:


> I have _never_ been called out before on my eyes or anything at all like that, and I have been using opiates pretty regularly for almost two years now.


When you have eyes like mine and people know what they look like when normal/not on opiates, you can get called out.  It doesn't help to have a dark limbal ring either - http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/love-sex-and-babies/201104/how-big-is-your-limbal-ring



throwupmonster said:


> well this is old as shit but maybe somebody could benefit from a real cure for small pupils. i used to use *Opcon-A* eyedrops cuz they get rid of red weed eyes in a jiffy. and then i started using them every day when i noticed with two applications in about ten minutes they make yer pupils grow. repeat as needed, but twice makes em pretty huge (compared to the norm)



My good sir, I'm glad I looked through my old posts!  I had no idea that allergy drops can dilate your pupils.  This has been confirmed via google search, and it seems like Opcon-A and all other eyedrops with the same ingredients (Allergy eye drops) do indeed cause dilated pupils.


----------



## megawoof

get yourself a demerol habit as it dosent cause your pupils to pin out but seriously i dont think people really notice its theother way whe your pupils are massive


----------



## albastrux

I have pupils that are almost always fully dilated, regardless of the light and such, and I am an opiate user. When I do opiates, my eyes become pinned, and it's the only time that my pupils change, for the most part. That having been said, I've been high around my family, friends, and coworkers, none of whom know about my usage of opiates and they rarely notice anything. If they do notice that there has been a change in my eyes, they can't figure out just what that change is, they can only recognize that something is "funny" or different about the way I look at the time.

I wouldn't worry too much about other people noticing. The only people who have ever noticed the changes in my pupils are other users of opiates.


----------



## dnews

My pupils are always pinned out.  I've gained the nickname "heroin eyes" amongst my friends.  Even when I'm rolling, my pupils are about 40-50% of my iris.  Don't worry about people noticing...usually big pupils grab attention.  

But if you're not around much light, your pupils will naturally dilate in order for you to take in light to see better.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Ok guys I made it through the family reunion and edited the original post.  Let's face it, some people out there ARE in situations in which pinpoint opiate pupils will be very bad (working around substance abuse experts, or hiding your semi-responsible pill habit from your full-blown addict parent(s), for example).  I encourage people to try the allergy eye drops if they're uncomfortable with pinpoint pupils.  I for one hate the way they look.


----------



## throwupmonster

boo-ya! those eyedrops have saved my ass on countless occasions. theyre the greatest. when your ppl are in your face just lookin for those puny pupils, and you can look em right in the face and go boo ya! except one time i didnt get my left eye with as much as my right. one was itty bitty and one was big. so it goes.


----------



## Treefa

Smoke weed?
When i do opiates my eyes dont get Noticably small, but i try to smoke weed on opiates every time(killer combo) so idk if that has something to do wtih it or not


----------



## nuttynutskin

Tsukasa said:


> Rub some scopolamine on your eyes. Though it might also make you vision blurry, and make you look like you've been on shrooms for the past week.


 
Lmao... This thread is hilarious.


----------



## yb62338

Some of the ideas posted here are so funny. But seriously, when I do a shot of dope, everybody who knows me well can tell instantly. Sometimes it's not even the miosis, it's the constant scratching, stupid doped up smile across my face, and the drifting in and out of consciousness.

I've come to the conclusion that it's either better to save your opioids for later or brace yourself for the consequences.


----------



## spaceyourbass

OK this thread is pretty much done.  If you're coming here to tell us that no one will notice (not directed to the guy above me or anyone specifically), you are not contributing. Otherwise, please ask questions or contribute.

If you need to prevent pinpoint pupils for whatever reason (and believe it or not, some of us do have real reasons), the solution is to use Opcon-A or any other "allergy" eye drops with the same ingredients.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Unless you're on a really high dose opiates are the probably the easiest drug to appear normal on imo. I mean what's someone gonna say? "Dude look at how small his pupils are he must be on drugs!!!" lol


----------



## jasonmp321

its not the tiny pinpoint pupils that give me away.  for me its the incessant itching, and the nodding, and the being friendlier-than-normal, and the occsasional vomit break.  ohh the joys of being a hard opioid addict


----------



## LundiMusic

*Opiate Eye Disguise??*

Hey everybody,
Please excuse the spelling and grammer in this post, after 500mg of DHC my vision is somewhat funked 


I was wondering on the offchance if anyone knows of a way to discuise the opiate eyes; tiny pupils, general struggle to see without closing one eye etc without the use of sunglasses. I think right now sunglasses would be an even worse move than sniffing a line of charlie off the top of my Dad's head.

Atm im living with parents and in the past ive found (although im sure its very bad for the eyes) that when the pupils are massive on stims, if I stare into a bulb for a minute, the size returns to normal for at least a few minutes.
Again i'd like to state that I understand that staring into a lamp is a stupid idea.

However, I have to go and converse with the family in a mo, so does anyone have any suggestions for making my pupils look bigger??
Also hopefully this may help others facing similar dilemmas 

Thanks in advance,

Luke.


----------



## China Rider

if this is something you really need to over come, i think you are going to have to invest in some novelty contacts

on a side note, when i use dxm the next day my pupils are still dilated, last time this happened i took some opiates in the morning and the opiates won, made my pupils regular size

maybe you can try taking a 100mg or so of dxm gels, can't guarantee that will work though


----------



## LundiMusic

Hmm thats an interesting idea, I nearly bought some DXM just now as well 
Thanks for your help CR  X


----------



## drzing

I thought I was the only cyclops in the planet.

I mean, doesn't it feels like you sleep with one eye, while the other stays on?
Who is that guy in mythology that would do exactly this? Is it greek or roman?


----------



## max_

Eye drops with ephedrine make your pupils bigger


----------



## ErgicMergic

LSD to dilate pupils, I would use around 3-5 hits, then no one would guess you're on opiates!


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Lol. Best solution ever.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## tricomb

TL;DR Sunglasses  or MDMA duh 

Just kidding about the MDMA.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I find that speedballing or just IV'ing straight coke helps prevent my eyes from being total pin-points. Not that I'm suggesting that...hah. 

Other than that, like Tri said... get used to rocking some shades. Pretty soon though, people will just become accustomed to your eyes looking that way, if you're doing opiates all the time that is, and so it won't really look weird. I've actually gotten tons of compliments on my eyes over the years, hah. I have these bright hazel eyes, so with tiny pupils all you really see is the bright green. I kind of like it, hah.


----------



## Ms.Martini

people are too busy looking at my sagging closed eyes to even notice my pupils.


----------



## limonov

Ms.Martini said:


> people are too busy looking at my sagging closed eyes to even notice my pupils.



That's much closer to my problem. I needa find the 'how to not fall asleep on the bus' megathread .

Interestingly, I've found that over time my pupils have stopped being as constricted as they use to be. Constricted yes, pin-picks no- I had always been told that you don't get a tolerance from that. Weed also stopped making my eyes go red fucking years ago too. Weird.

I don't actually think people pay much attention to peoples pupils- you might get questions if they're massively dialated...but the off-key, kinda paranoid behaviour is generally what tips them off hehe


----------



## Cloudy

Anytime someone questions my pupils, it is so easy to say it has something to do with prescription drugs.  I've been using drugs for so long now that I have no problem being high, tripping, or whatever around people, while maintaining a look of sobriety.  One job I had in college was working at a gas station, and we had cops chilling in the story all the time. I would always go to work on something, be it weed, oxy, sub, amps, etc, and never once did any of them question if I was high.  I've even nodded out while at work with out getting people noticing lol.


----------



## Ms.Martini

i can't really see my pupils, i wear colored contacts so it's a little harder. but yeah, weed use to make my eyes like SUPER blood shot, thank god that stopped. lol to be honest, i'm too busy enjoying my nod to be really caring what other people think of my eyes.


----------



## China Rider

Cloudy said:


> .  One job I had in college was working at a gas station, and we had cops chilling in the story all the time. I would always go to work on something, be it weed, oxy, sub, amps, etc, and never once did any of them question if I was high.


you may find this hard to believe

but cops don't spend their entire shift evaluating every face they see and trying to figure out if they are high or not

and i only think they care if you are breaking a more noticeable law or driving


----------



## Cloudy

Oh no doubt, but when your talking to them face to face everyday, making friends with them practically, they still can notice "signs" that tip them off.  I've been called out by random people for dilated pupils or bloodshot eyes, so a cop would be more likely to respond to those "signs" then those random joes.  Though if you aren't acting out of the ordinary, they might not think anything of it.  Thats where someone who's used to being high around individuals that don't need to know comes in handy.  I don't elicit the other typical signs of being high when I need to act straight.  

You need to realize I do understand cops aren't doing their jobs every second of their life, but they are more likely to spot someone being high than a none cop or user.  I'm not an idiot, nor  do you realize how often I was face to face (feet away), anywhere from 1-5 cops every single day, 1-3 to 3 times a day.  It was also a gas station 5 minutes from the local university, so a lot of them are still doing their jobs.


----------



## China Rider

i completely understand and yeah, although it's extremely rare to run into a cop where i live, being high on certain drugs in front of cops gives me an awesome sense of power

sorry if it seemed like i was calling ya out


----------



## LundiMusic

I know exactly what you mean by that awesome sense of power, it sounds stupid but a couple of years ago I used to buy a g of Coke just so I could walk around the streets with it in my pocket and cruise past the police.


----------



## verso

I have yet to be called out on my pupils being so small all of the time (on account of all the opiates I ingest pretty regularly). lol

But I think that may be part of it... I take opiates so regularly that nothing seems to be out of the ordinary when my pupils are small as my pupils are _always_ small.

I remember when I had dosed some 25-i, and I had to go to work the next morning with my pupils still big as saucers. I freaked the fucked out, like, "holy shit my boss is going to know something is up!"

I avoided eye-contact with her all day, which was a relatively easy thing to do, and she didn't notice. I'm sure that if I had spoken to her for long enough, making eye contact, we would have had a little discussion about it... eek. =\


----------



## ErgicMergic

^ I think a lot of people simply don't know that small pupils equal drug usage. Movies and popular culture usually equate big pupils to being all "tripped out, duuude, on ecstasy or speed or whatever else those kids are doing these days." This is Bluelight, where everyone knows the side effects of drugs. Most people IRL don't care enough about drugs to do that kind of research if they haven't experienced that side effect themselves.

Also, people aren't always looking at your eyes looking for drug signs, unless they know about your drug usage.

The small pupils all the time definitely helps, though, considering that different people have different baseline levels of pupil sizes. Maybe you were just "born with small pupils?" haha


----------



## Rabidrabbit

There are these things called Atropine eye drops that eye doctors use but I think it fucks up your vision too much to be useful and I have no idea where you'd get them outside of an eye doctor's office. 

My useless 2 cents thrown in. Haha.


----------



## verso

ErgicMergic said:


> ....considering that different people have different baseline levels of pupil sizes. Maybe you were just "born with small pupils?" haha



It's true, though. I mean, my girlfriend has the most unbelievably _huge_ pupils all of the time. It's funny because when we do dope, my pupils will get nice and tiny, and she'll ask me how her pupils are. If I tell her that they're "a little smaller" (meaning still pretty big) then yeah, we know she's fucked up. LOL


----------



## tricomb

My eyes are already usually fucked up due to allergies, so that always works for me.


----------



## ErgicMergic

verso said:


> It's true, though. I mean, my girlfriend has the most unbelievably _huge_ pupils all of the time. It's funny because when we do dope, my pupils will get nice and tiny, and she'll ask me how her pupils are. If I tell her that they're "a little smaller" (meaning still pretty big) then yeah, we know she's fucked up. LOL



What happens to her on MDMA or on psychedelics? Do her pupils overtake her iris and extend in to the whites of her eyes? :D Do her whole eyeballs become completely black with a good roll? LOL


----------



## verso

ErgicMergic said:


> What happens to her on MDMA or on psychedelics? Do her pupils overtake her iris and extend in to the whites of her eyes? :D Do her whole eyeballs become completely black with a good roll? LOL



There's really no change, actually. Her eyes are already like that all of the time. It's crazy lol


----------



## limonov

verso said:


> There's really no change, actually. Her eyes are already like that all of the time. It's crazy lol



Friend of mine is like that- his pupils just seem to be fully dilated the whole time. His pupils don't really get bigger if he takes psyches/uppers/benzos either- but if he takes even a small dose of opiates his pupils become fucking pinpricks.

So yeah, a more useful answer was- a guy a know looked (and sorta acts) like he's constantly on acid, yet he holds down a jacket-and-tie straight ass job. No problems, no one has even mentioned it. And they do mention the obvious occasional hangover, so it's not like they're just oblivious cunts.


----------



## ErgicMergic

verso said:


> There's really no change, actually. Her eyes are already like that all of the time. It's crazy lol



That's intense! She must get a lot of weird looks from judgmental people who think that she's on drugs or something. Although like limonov said, most people don't do drugs, so they automatically assume others don't do drugs as well, and don't go out of their way to look for signs for intoxication.

Her face must look subjectively gorgeous and receptive, as pupil contractions are a nonverbal communication method expressing receptivity or attraction. The eyes of womens dilate when shown pictures of muscular men or babies, they find it pleasing to the eye and are receptive to it.


----------



## Dexed

Rabidrabbit said:


> There are these things called Atropine eye drops that eye doctors use but I think it fucks up your vision too much to be useful and I have no idea where you'd get them outside of an eye doctor's office.
> 
> My useless 2 cents thrown in. Haha.



I have a tiny bottle of Atropine 1% opthalmic solution, do go on please.


----------



## R1ch1e

v4lium said:


> You're too paranoid, act normal, don't think about it, no one will notice.


Some people will notice (my bosses have just been on a course to learn how to spot if employees are on any drugs along with random piss tests (I have that sorted) have passed two. Just need to sort out the eyes.


----------



## sub21lime

Speed!


----------



## Toz

Nobody notices constricted pupils. Everyone notices dilated pupils. That's just my experience.


----------



## Blind Melon

Toz said:


> Nobody notices constricted pupils. Everyone notices dilated pupils. That's just my experience.


Word. Plus, if you have dark-colored eyes nobody will notice your pupils. You need to have blue, green, or light hazel eyes for people to even be able to tell.

As I see it, there's two problems when trying to hide high-dose opiate usage:

1) The itching, either try to control yourself or make trips to the bathroom to indulge.
2) The drooping eyelids, have not found a way beyond this one yet, besides stimulants of course


----------



## hangyourhead

Strictly for the sake of fixing constricted, opiated pupils and not HR: Benzos either balance the pupils and make me look sober or dilate them somewhat, a nice dosage of antihistamines/anticholinergics (my preference being the sedative H1 antagonists i.e. *hydroxyzine (best anxiolytic antihistamine, hands down)*, DPH, chlorphenamine (greatly sedative potentiator in Tussionex with AD and anxiolytic properties), *orphenadrine *and doxylamine succinate; haven't had the honor of trying the notoriously perfect antihistamine potentiator cyclizine; of which I'd give my left testicle to score some Diconal or at least try it JUST ONCE! lol, stimulants and amphetamines help regulate the pupils, but don't compliment opioids very well unless were talking about cocaine and heroin, maybe IV MPH or EPH could be included, d-amp isn't hateful with opi's because of how smooth it is, I've heard the right dose of methamphetamine can be a good cocktail; probably why some of my friends have convinced me I need to try a "Spaceball"= heroin + meth IV pretty much subsituting the classic cocaine + heroin/morphine speedball with crank. DXM is an obvious one. Call me strange, but I enjoy psychedelics (LSD! Psilocybin, 4-AcO-DMT) and empathogenics (ie MDA, MDMA, 6-APB) with opioids, particularly very potent opi's like IV heroin, oxymorphone, IV hydromorphone, fentanyl and such.

I can't recall if Ketamine or MXE dilates the pupils? but anyways I love dissociatives with my opioids.


----------



## NICKELTALENT

Oh god - just completely OD'd on codeine ( I need to learn my limits...) my eyes r so pinprick so any suggestions for stuff I'm likely to have at home that'll work would be very much appreciated : )


----------



## Seyer

Coffee?


----------



## NICKELTALENT

Really? If coffee works that would be pretty cool


----------



## Seyer

Caffeine is a stimulant. It dilates _my_ pupils, at least. Not sure about anyone else.


----------



## Tryptamino

^it can dilate my pupils, but when I take opioids with caffeine my eyes still just look a tiny bit smaller than usual. it doesnt dilate my pupils quite as much as opioids constrict them.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Seyer said:


> Caffeine is a stimulant. It dilates _my_ pupils, at least. Not sure about anyone else.



Works a little for me as well.

Sometimes eye drops help.


----------



## blueyeshideswell

*! the holy grail of hiding heroin eyes!*

use stimerex es after a binge. It counters the pin point pupils. I'm not sure if it works while on the nod but surely works after and the lingering negative symptoms exist. I just came down and to hide from my fiance took 1 stimerex es pill and BAM. No more heroin eyes. It's a diet pill, contains ephedra, and can only be obtained online. But it's worth It.


----------



## Heather1

Hi -first time in here -I hope I'm asking this in the right place-I noticed my pupils were pinpoint tonight from opiates -the prob I have an eye apt at the eye dr on Friday -is this going to b a prob??  My apt is at 5pm- I can take a little less than normal but not none or I will be very sick - is the Dr gonna be like 'Um are u on something??'. I can't have that


----------



## Heather1

*? For an eye exam at the eye dr*

Hi -first time in here -I hope I'm asking this in the right place-I noticed my pupils were pinpoint tonight from opiates -the prob I have an eye apt at the eye dr on Friday -is this going to b a prob?? My apt is at 5pm- I can take a little less than normal but not none or I will be very sick - is the Dr gonna be like 'Um are u on something??'. I can't have that


----------



## inthetriptank

you could dose in the morning, if you are a regular user the constriction shouldn`t be too bad by 3 or 4. and you won`t be sick. that`s what i would do...


----------



## silas GUY

just take a look at my cock that should do the trick ! get it do the trick !


----------



## ladyzizzle

So sorry to bump an old thread, but I've been searching all over the internet for how to dilate constricted pupils, and I think i've found something that works.  Skip to the end for ingredients necessary, and plain recipe.  Read the following if you want more of an explanation.

A lot of my research pointed to using chemicals like Caffeine, Cocaine, MDMA, etc.  Some other suggested options were Benadryl (diphenhydramine) or pseudephredrine, ephedrine, and phenylephrine. 

I didn't have access to the illegal options, and when i tried orally taking diphenhydramine, phenylephrine, and caffeine, none of those worked well enough to counteract the constricted pupils.  Even when i took double to triple the dosages, I still had pinpoint pupils.

I couldn't get my hands on any eye drops containing these ingredients, but I did read that phenylephrine eye drops are sometimes used by ophthalmologists to dilate eyes.

So, I ended up creating my own.  Phenylephrine is soluble in water, which made things easy.

I bought some generic pills containing 10mg of phenylephrine (sold as sudafed, or decongestant).  I peeled off the red coating of 6 pills, crushed up the white powdered insides, then added the powder to an empty eyedrop bottle I had lying around.  I then added ~10mL of water, which i figured would make a solution of about 6mg per 1mL.  

This left me with a murky liquid with some grains floating after i shook up the bottle.  I then stuffed some cotton pretty tightly into the little dropper section of the cap, hoping it would work as a filter.  I tested it on my hand, and the liquid did look clear.  Then i used about 2-3 drops of it on my right eye.  The effects were instantly noticeable.  My right pupil was much closer to normal size.  This effect has lasted at least 30 minutes.  I do wear contacts, and left them in my eyes while i did this.  There was a very slight stinging sensation, but i've felt worse with those mentholated eyedrops.  I haven't noticed any adverse effects with my vision as of yet. 

INGREDIENTS:
10mg phenylephrine pills (usually sold as Sudafed, or a generic decongestant.  MAKE SURE there are no other active ingredients.)
Eye drop bottle, empty.
Water.
Cotton.
Pill crusher if you have one, otherwise just use what you have lying around.

METHOD
1) Peel the coating off of your pills.  Depending on how much you want to make, aim for around 6 pills per 10mL of water.
2) Crush the white insides of the pills.
3) Pour crushed pills into (clean) eye drop bottle, after taking out the dropper spout
4) Pour your water into the bottle.
5) Put the cap back on the bottle and shake it up really well.
6) Take off the cap, and remove the little dropper spout.
7) Shove cotton tightly into the underside of the dropper spout, the part inside of the bottle.
8) Put the dropper spout back onto the bottle, and test to make sure you have a mostly clear liquid coming out.
9) Put a few drops in your eyes, and hopefully avoid suspicion.


----------



## ladyzizzle

So a quick update to my previous post: 

I just tried to do my left eye, so that they'd match, and nothing happened.  
I think this is because phenylephrine apparently degrades in light, and my eyedrop bottle was clear.  I'm not sure how quickly light degrades it, but that's all I can think of that has changed since earlier when i used the drops in my right eye and they worked perfectly.

I'm attempting this again, after lightproofing my eyedrop bottle.  In better news, it has now been over an hour and my right eye is still nicely dilated.


----------



## shortbussurfer

Team, one thing I noticed from reading through these threads is a lot of people seemingly trying to help by telling the person asking the questions and asking for help not to worry, no one can tell if your eyes are constricted, or you're being paranoid. For The sake of these threads and to save your time and energy  answer the question please. If I'm on here asking you how to dilate my constricted pupils can we just go ahead and assume that I need to do that? I don't need you to tell me that I don't need to worry. Sorry if I sound agro but my bags are packed my shits on the lawn.  I need to figure this out and quick. Not all of us are 20 year olds that live with their moms.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Stimulants of the amphetamine class dilate pupils. So does MDMA and LSD. I don't know if microdosing LSD could be effective at dilating them though, as I imagine going on a psychedelic trip in order *not* to appear intoxicated is not the brightest idea. Could always try, though, right?


----------



## Pill2Chill

When I'm sober my pupils are always already pretty big.

I like how opiates affect my pupils. Atleast you can see my pwetty blue eyes then. 

Don't quote me on this but I think I once read the following; In the past women used these eyedrops with belladona (IIRC) to dilate their pupils. Dilated pupils were supposed to be more sexy. Though I like a big iris and a lot of colol in a woman's eyes.


----------



## belligerent drunk

^ that is true, anticholinergics a la Datura or Belladonna (and also diphenhydramine) do dilate pupils as well.


----------



## ssjops

will allergy eyedrops like opcon-a only make my pupils bigger and stay that size threw the day, or will they go back to normal (change sizes in different lights) for the rest of the day?i got some paranoid people around me and i wanna know how convincing this stuff can be


----------



## Kab2910

They are actually extremely easy to notice, especially if you have a history with opiates.  I can spot someone from across the room


----------



## dirtyfrenchman83

I think your being extremely insanely paranoid, this coming from an opiate user who's mother is a Dr., pupils are not a tell-tale sign of anything, especially if they have never met you, some people are born with smaller pupils or in my case one is bigger than the other. But I think you should just tell them you wear glasses but some one stole them, so just squint your eyes constantly, also if there racist you could say it was a black or a Mexican, better yet blacksican that stole them, this way they'll realize your just a good ole boy at heart and any and all sins and suspicionjust will be averted.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Can everyone please stop telling the OP he's being paranoid? It's been covered I think! Jesus, if he says it's an issue for him even after people have repeatedly been trying to tell him he's being paranoid, I'm sure he's not just trying to be annoying but genuinely wants/needs help/advice on the subject.

It's not what the OP asked and therefore *not* useful. So please stop it and only reply if you have information the OP asked for or is at least relevant to his question.

PS: I will remove further posts that aren't on topic because it's annoying and cluttering up this thread, so please just save me the trouble. Thank you.


----------



## Pablosanchez66

v4lium said:


> You're too paranoid, act normal, don't think about it, no one will notice.



Thats not being paranoid at all. Have you ever seen someone high? One of the first things i notice right away is pinned pupils. You can tell just about right away when someones high. Especially if you have light colored eyes like green or blue you can tell just about right away. Saying someones paranoid is stupid as hell, the person asking the question is smart because they know people can notice constricted pupils and want to find out an actual answer instead of getting caught from a dead give away


----------



## swilow

ladyzizzle said:


> So sorry to bump an old thread, but I've been searching all over the internet for how to dilate constricted pupils, and I think i've found something that works.  Skip to the end for ingredients necessary, and plain recipe.  Read the following if you want more of an explanation.
> 
> A lot of my research pointed to using chemicals like Caffeine, Cocaine, MDMA, etc.  Some other suggested options were Benadryl (diphenhydramine) or pseudephredrine, ephedrine, and phenylephrine.
> 
> I didn't have access to the illegal options, and when i tried orally taking diphenhydramine, phenylephrine, and caffeine, none of those worked well enough to counteract the constricted pupils.  Even when i took double to triple the dosages, I still had pinpoint pupils.
> 
> I couldn't get my hands on any eye drops containing these ingredients, but I did read that phenylephrine eye drops are sometimes used by ophthalmologists to dilate eyes.
> 
> So, I ended up creating my own.  Phenylephrine is soluble in water, which made things easy.
> 
> I bought some generic pills containing 10mg of phenylephrine (sold as sudafed, or decongestant).  I peeled off the red coating of 6 pills, crushed up the white powdered insides, then added the powder to an empty eyedrop bottle I had lying around.  I then added ~10mL of water, which i figured would make a solution of about 6mg per 1mL.
> 
> This left me with a murky liquid with some grains floating after i shook up the bottle.  I then stuffed some cotton pretty tightly into the little dropper section of the cap, hoping it would work as a filter.  I tested it on my hand, and the liquid did look clear.  Then i used about 2-3 drops of it on my right eye.  The effects were instantly noticeable.  My right pupil was much closer to normal size.  This effect has lasted at least 30 minutes.  I do wear contacts, and left them in my eyes while i did this.  There was a very slight stinging sensation, but i've felt worse with those mentholated eyedrops.  I haven't noticed any adverse effects with my vision as of yet.
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 10mg phenylephrine pills (usually sold as Sudafed, or a generic decongestant.  MAKE SURE there are no other active ingredients.)
> Eye drop bottle, empty.
> Water.
> Cotton.
> Pill crusher if you have one, otherwise just use what you have lying around.
> 
> METHOD
> 1) Peel the coating off of your pills.  Depending on how much you want to make, aim for around 6 pills per 10mL of water.
> 2) Crush the white insides of the pills.
> 3) Pour crushed pills into (clean) eye drop bottle, after taking out the dropper spout
> 4) Pour your water into the bottle.
> 5) Put the cap back on the bottle and shake it up really well.
> 6) Take off the cap, and remove the little dropper spout.
> 7) Shove cotton tightly into the underside of the dropper spout, the part inside of the bottle.
> 8) Put the dropper spout back onto the bottle, and test to make sure you have a mostly clear liquid coming out.
> 9) Put a few drops in your eyes, and hopefully avoid suspicion.



I know this 2 yrs old but this is a pretty silly idea. Don't crush up pills and put them in your eyes, god knows what the binders could do to your very delicate eyeballs
And this is especially stupid because phenylephrine is an ingredient in a number of decongestant eye-drops. 

Please don't anyone do this.


----------



## robotweak

From years of observation I?ve come to find that hiding pinpoint pupils is easy peasy, with a few exceptions. Users or ex users may notice, and a persons significant other, if they are very close to your face they can see everything.
#1 Stay in well lit places/outside so everybody?s pupils will be constricted.
#2 the more distance you keep between yourself and others the better,
#3 sunglasses if appropriate and eye glasses will even give an edge on hiding a users pinpoint pupils.
#4 stay cool, act natural.(


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

I?ve never really noticed anyone?s pupils unless they are abnormally big or small. It?s when you?re nodding off and out of it, that I feel is a bigger giveaway.


----------



## robotweak

Ok, for everyone just saying *i never look at pupils anyway* or *nobody will notice* this is both 100% unhelpful and wrong. 
Anyone who has abused hard drugs before will notice that youre high the second they meet your eyes. The only time youd be safe is if you were only going to be around completely naive *squares* who have never dabbled with opiates let alone even a cigarette. 

I know this because this is something that I myself have been having issues with lately, so far Ive found nothing that can be considered a fix
However there are still ways you can manipulate your environment to work with you...
-Staying outside (sunlight constricts pupils anyways plus you can wear sunglasses)
-avoiding direct eye contact (play a video game or read a book)
-convince people that you have bad back pain and so you take tylenol 1s regularly (only realy works with people who dont know you very well or people who are fairly naive to tylenol 1 and codeines strength)
-wearing eye glasses (creates a glare if sitting right and partially blocks view of eyes)

Not to mention combined with hiding your constricted pupils you must also hide your ravenous desire to scratch all your skin off... easily enough can be toned down with anti histamines, but those arent exactly always just laying around, so learn to rub and not scratch and do it low key when no eyes are on you.
Good luck to everyone reading!


----------



## CfZrx

spaceyourbass said:


> it is obvious to me that they are on opiates of methamphetamine.


meth makes pupils gigantic iirc.


----------



## Tubbs

Yep, meth dilates your pupils big time. Opiates never really pinned my pupils oddly.


----------



## devilsgospel

The only thing that has ever helped me hide an opioid high is cocaine lol. Only time my mom has not accused me of doing dope (she's really good at looking into people's eyes and knowing what drugs they're on).


----------



## FlyingDutchman342

Anticholinergics could also be of use. They dilate the pupils, even in very low doses. Unfortunately those drugs can have psychotropic effects themselves and some are potentially toxic (atropin). In the middle ages they were used by women to dilate the pupils, which was seen as beautiful ("Bella donna"). A modern drug of this class that is safer to use than atropin would be biperiden.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

I always made sure only to take just enough to keep me out of withdrawals but not enough to get me high anytime I had to be around others. That way my eyes and behavior would mostly be normal.

This is easier to do with pharmaceuticals than with street drugs due to varying potency.


----------

